# Waldo and snail



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I just thought I would share: Waldo "playing" with his favorite "toy"


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Neat Beta.. Never seen a blue and yellow one!


----------



## squatingdog (Jan 26, 2014)

awesome betta!


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

absolutely stunning beta!


----------

